# The Ultimate DIYMA mixtape



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

Mixtape Lol thought I’d throw that in for a chuckle. Doing a lot of driving this weekend. 

Any great SQ road tunes or great tunes for that matter you recommend? 

Going nuts listening do the same SQ list. And no not Spanish Harlem! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

Just looking through my Spotify of what I've been using to tune my system, here's a unoffensive recommendations.

Bela Fleck and the Flecktones - Live Art
Eric Bibb - Booker's Guitar
Massive Attack - Blue Lines 2012 remaster
Solange - A Seat at the Table
Poncho Sanchez - Do It!
Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works I
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Nine Inch Nails "Ghosts", any

I think a lot of these already make the rounds on some SQ playlists, sorry if it's a lot of repeats.Highly recommend Poncho if you haven't heard his stuff though.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

op, tell us what you have so we dont recommend the same stuff


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

My Sq list has a lot of Alice In Chains, (unplugged) Steely Dan, Fleetwood Mac... some acoustic tracks. Riltons Vänner, Nils Lofgren. Casey Abrams


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I have various playlists from tidal with shed loads of well recorded music in, if you use tidal I can share them?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

dumdum said:


> I have various playlists from tidal with shed loads of well recorded music in, if you use tidal I can share them?


Sorry I use Apple. Thanks though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauian (Jul 25, 2019)

dumdum said:


> I have various playlists from tidal with shed loads of well recorded music in, if you use tidal I can share them?


I use tidal! I would love shed loads of well recorded music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

And for something totally different and off the wall, check out Rabbit Dream by Eddie Mis. Hard to find but incredibly well-produced minimal EDM with tons of spacial cues. It was mastered specifically for headphones but the production is so crisp and interesting, it translates to speakers well enough.


----------

